# Any words form Atlanta?



## Kevin Mays (Feb 20, 2003)

on the derby?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*Atlanta*

Kevin,
When I left at 11:20 AM, it was still raining like crazy and thundering and lightning. I haven't looked at a weather map to see if it is still raining up there but it dern sure is down here.
Anyway, back to the derby, they were having to wait on the Qual to do their water marks (15 were called back) but couldn't do anything cause of the weather. 
Sorry I don't know more.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Kevin Mays said:


> on the derby?


Derby started maybe at 4pm... We had to wait until almost noon to finish the Qual thanks to lightening storms. The Qual took a while to run and they were rushing to get the derby set up as soon as it finished. 

Plan was to start with a land double and do two series tomorrow. 19 dogs starting "thanks" to three scratches, so they should be OK.

-Kristie


----------



## Kevin Mays (Feb 20, 2003)

Thx Kristie!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*Atlanta*

Kristie,
How many of your guys ended up in the ribbons? Team Water Dog was doing GREAT yesterday.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Keith Farmer won the Q with Jet. Jet also won the Q in Memphis last weekend. I don't know any other results.

Gene


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*Atlanta*

WAY TO GO KEITH AND JET!!!!! YEEHAW!!!!
For you folks that don't know Keith, he is a class act and has a super nice wife and darling little girl. 
Becky (self appointed member of the Keith Farmer fan club)


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Atlanta*



Becky Mills said:


> Kristie,
> How many of your guys ended up in the ribbons? Team Water Dog was doing GREAT yesterday.
> Take Care,
> Becky


Reserve Jam and 2 Jams. not too bad when we've been doing mainly hunt test stuff for the last 18 mos. They put in a really great effort and hung in there with me. Hope you had a great time today and that your truck is feeling better!!  Did they ever unravel the disappearing cookie mystery??

-Kristie


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Atlanta*



Becky Mills said:


> WAY TO GO KEITH AND JET!!!!! YEEHAW!!!!
> For you folks that don't know Keith, he is a class act and has a super nice wife and darling little girl.
> Becky (self appointed member of the Keith Farmer fan club)


Jet looked GREAT. That was a well-deserved win. Congrats to Keith.

-Kristie


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*Atlanta*

Not bad? Kristie, that is great! Like you said, you've been concentrating on hunt tests but then you show up and collect three ribbons at a field trial! GOOD FOR YOU!!!
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Michelle Eason (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrats Keith & Jet!!


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Well, looks like you all beat me to it but I must give a big huge congratulations to Keith and Jet!  As Gene said, that's blue Qualifying ribbons two weekends in a row for that team!

Tara
....aka Jet's Mama....


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*Atlanta*

Congratulations to Magnolia Run, too! Jet was looking mighty fine when I left.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Hear that Hugh/Al won the open with "Girlie" and the derby with one of Charles and Diane Howard's dogs.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Chris, Erin & Hugh
Congrats on the Open 3rd and your new FC, Tasha.
Way to go


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Any Open or Amateur results


----------



## Big R (Apr 11, 2005)

Congradulations to Keith and "Jet", she is running great. I met Keith at Memphis and he is a very nice person and from what I saw is also a very good handler/trainer. I have watched "Jet" since she was a pup, I train with Charlie Moody and consider Charlie a very close friend, and she has always had to potential and look at her showing it. I also have a 3 year old BLF out of Ford X Jett, so I am happy anytime her mama does good.

Go Get'm Keith & Jett................


----------



## bull (Apr 9, 2004)

open results

1st girl - arthur
2nd copper -dodson
3rd tasha - arthur (new fc)
4th don't know

am
1st ruffie - fine
2nd girl - joiner
3rd bull - oconnell
4th ? - pickering

don't know the jams


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Results are now up on entry express.

Andy


----------

